# "Homeplow" by Meyer



## 34pro (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone using "Homeplow" by Meyer? any comments on this plow or anyone using it on a 2008 ext. cab Dodge Dakota 4x4


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think their are better home plows out there better than Myers. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

It's a homeowner plow made for personal use, not commercial.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

One thing in particular bothers me GREATLY about that unit's configuration; the whole thing hooks onto a single 2" receiver. That is not nearly strong enough. If you touch a curb GENTLY, you'll bend the thing and the plow will hit your bumper. That will end up costing you MORE than what it would cost you to just buy a good plow to begin with.

I would go with a western subabanite with the rubber band trip springs before the meyer, and no, I wouldn't buy one of those either, just saying that they're "less crap". At least the western has two mount points. It is a much more secure configuration.


IMO, don't skimp on the quality of your plow. Its better to put out another $1000 to get something that will actually hold up. Meyer DRIVE PRO looks like a solid "light duty" plow, Western HTS, Arctic SD, etc.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I would think the same thing about that mount, but reportedly it works well for Snowsport. A recent thread has direct reports from satisfied customers.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1561797&highlight=snowsport#post1561797
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1561848&postcount=9
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1561867&postcount=13
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1561955&postcount=15

Still, I don't think I'd want one.


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

X2 on not liking the hook up being too weak, and I plow with a '04 dakota and it plows just fine using a 7' plow


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I've pretzelled bigger plow parts with smaller trucks...


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

The Meyer doesn't even let you control the angle of the blade. It flops around on a spring.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

mnglocker;1566432 said:


> The Meyer doesn't even let you control the angle of the blade. It flops around on a spring.


One of their pictures or videos showed a couple of hydraulic lines hooked up to one cylinder (pull/push). Presumably, it is optional to have power angle.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been around an apartment owner who soley used a Suburbanite on an S-10 Blazer. I was impressed with the snow he moved with that little thing.

Blizzard & SnowDogg also make small metal plows you may consider.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

jasonv;1566509 said:


> One of their pictures or videos showed a couple of hydraulic lines hooked up to one cylinder (pull/push). Presumably, it is optional to have power angle.


Nope. :waving:


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

mnglocker;1566927 said:


> Nope. :waving:


Oh look
http://www.thehomeplow.com/ModelsAvailable.aspx


meyerplows said:


> 3) Full Hydraulic Power
> For people who want full remote control of all functions, this hydraulically operated version of the HomePlow is controlled by a hydraulic power unit that directs both the up/down and right/left motion of the blade. With full power control, the driver can move the blade in the desired direction with just a push of a button. This popular version of the HomePlow is the most like a traditional commercial snowplow.
> Part #26000 (6′ 8″ moldboard)
> $3,299 MSRP


:laughing:


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to agree with jasonv on this. If you are going to spend your hard earned cash. Get something that will last you more than a year or two. Because we all know when your neighbors see you have a plow they will want their drives done.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

$3300 (plus tax) is a lot of money to spend on a home owner plow, like others have stated, I'm not sold on the 2" receiver mount etheir. 

For what it costs, that money would pay for many years of snow removal. Just think, Neige charges $300 for the season, divide $3300 by $300 equals 11 years of service.


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

if you only doing your drive the fisher homesteder works good i have one


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

You have a Dakota, even though its not as light duty I'd go with a Fisher SD or HT. The SD can be 7'6'' or 6'9'', the HT is 7'6'' and 414 lbs.


----------



## CommercialDiver (Dec 23, 2013)

I have one that came with my jeep I just bought, nothing but problems so far, cant get parts looking for solenoid coil. any ideas? Meyer cust. service is terrible thus far


----------



## BD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Take a look at Snowdogg MD75 if u have a dealer near u


----------



## ghstrdr110 (Jan 1, 2014)

BD1;1695538 said:


> Take a look at Snowdogg MD75 if u have a dealer near u


I like these plows. Snowdogg say that 2000 is the earliest year according to their website. That's a shame. I have a '99 5.2 ext cab 4x4 with offroad and towing packages. Would love to be able to plow myself instead of hiring it out. Might have to call to confirm


----------

